# JD GX345



## Butch Augspurg (Apr 28, 2018)

Put a new starter on my GX345, solved the problem of starter dragging and now it starts fine but dies when the switch goes back to run. Wiring was returned as originally installed.
Hate to eat Crow and take it to the dealer in parts. Hard on my ego.
Butch


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Butch, welcome to the tractor forum.

I wonder if your fuel shutoff solenoid is dropping out as soon as you start the engine? To check for this possibility, jumper 12V power to it and see if it runs.

I also wonder if you accidentally connected a wire to the starter side of the starter solenoid, whereby you get power to it only when cranking??

it could also be a safety switch.


----------

